# Morris Chair Project!



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*The beginning of a new project!*

I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


Been practicing with that new mortiser, yet ??

You're gonna' have fun, Charles !

Hope you can take (and post) pictures, along the way !!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


Good luck and steady hands will be yours. Have fun.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


Sounds like a neat project, CJ!

Also, looks like you got a really good price on the oak, too!


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


That seems like a great price to me for all that wood. hmmm…
Good luck though! I love morris chars and cant wait to see yours.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


Yes I have, Neil.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


sweet! sounds like a great plan.

speaking of plans - are you following any particular plan? made your own? or just going with it as it goes?


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


This should be a good one to watch


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


Looking forward to seeing it. Have fun!
Bill


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


I am following a plan I got from a woodworker.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


this is great charles ,
it sounds like you have been waiting anxiously for this .
if you feel that exited about spending that money ,
come on over here ,
i pay that every month , 
so i can have electricity .
i need to be exited like that too !

looking forward to the build ,
keep us posted .


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


good luck, I am going to look for up dates ,that something I would like to build


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


You'll like working with the red oak. Take your time and measure, measure, measure… ;0)


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


Take your time & enjoy the build Charles.
I bet it comes out great!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


cant wait to see the progress!!! this is a project that I have always wanted to make!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


I'll be following your progress C. Good luck with it.


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


sounds great charles - time to make some dust!!


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The beginning of a new project!*
> 
> I order 30 bd ft of 8/4 red oak, 9 bd ft of 5/4 red oak, and 8 bf ft of 4/4 red oak, from Hardwoods of Alabama the truck is coming Friday morning. I am so excited I spend a total of $130.98. This is my most complex project yet I hope it comes out good.


I'm excited with you. I look forward to lots of pictures.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Got the lumber today!*

I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!








!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


I love seeing the "before" shots.

Thanks, and congratulations, Charles !

I don't think your shop is air-conditioned, but/so … will you need to acclimate the wood before you start on it, or … will the chairs be in the same sort of temp/humidity that you will be building them in ??

Very cool !


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


That a nice pile of lumber, good luck on your chair Charles…BC


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


;0)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


I am not sure Neil, I dont have any AC in my shop. I usually dont let my lumber acclimate to the shop, and I have never had any problems with the lumber changeing with humidity.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


Can you say, "wood gloat"!!!!


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


Good Luck!!! I am eager to see pics of the build. Nice looking lumber.


----------



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


Nothing like fresh lumber. Good luck with the build.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your project. I know it will be great! Have fun!

God Bless
tom


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


More info please CJ! What plans are you using? Bow arm or guitar neck? $130 seems like a heck of a deal. I may need to make a run to Alabama.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


Looks like it is good to be Charles today! Nice bit of wood there.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your progress, CJ.

I think you will like working with Red Oak.

Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


I got some morris chair plans that a woodworking friend gave me. I am not doing a bow arm morris chair.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


Go Get'em Charles.
Take your time & make Mom a nice chair!
She's going to love it!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


Looks like good quality stuff. Where is Hardwoods of Alabama charles?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


great news here , charles ,

i didn't see the wood yesterday ,
but now i can ,

looks like you are good to go .

have fun , take your time .

what you learn today ,
will help in something else tomorrow !


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the lumber today!*
> 
> I end having to pick up the boards, but that was ok the salemans throw a few extra peice of 8/4 red oak for free he's good guy. I went to Hardwoods of Alabama!
> 
> ...


Terry, the adress is 180 Airview Lane Alabaster, AL 35007 800 467-4160. Its located off I-65 you get off at the Shelby County Airport. If you wont more ifo give them a call.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Milling stock today!*

I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!






























































!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


now were getting somewhere , charles ,

keep them coming ,
i know you are enjoying this ,
as much as we will too .


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


looks good Bud! That looks like a lot of FUN


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


very cool charles…like I said--I want to make a pair at some point so I am enjoying this series!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Let the fun begin. Glad to see you are starting your build. Looking forward to seeing your progress. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Way to go Charles !
I'm having fun watching this project come along.
Keep posting the pictures.
They make your build that much cooler.
Thanks.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Good looking

Nice job on the leg build.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing the rest of the story in the immortal words of Paul Harvey. Nice work.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT pictures !

I'm so glad when LJs take the time to do pictures OF their work, WHILE they're doing it.

I really have to try to do this, for my next project, too.

Great grain on that oak, too. It's going to POP beautifully.

Thanks so much, *Charles*. Keep 'em coming !


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Nice posting!
It will fun to watch this process.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Fantastic pictorial on the process Charles. Your project has a great set of legs  I look forward to seeing how the project continues. Thank you for taking the time to document everything.

David


----------



## heller (Jul 23, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Legs look great!
Im looking forward to seeing this unfold.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


looks great!

so, did you end up with 2.5" legs?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


CJ,

That's some NICE red oak! Looking Good.

Lew


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Looking good, but I don't see a blade guard or splitter. Not to be a stickler, but you really should have both installed for these operations.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Great pics! Layout lines look like a pro. As stated above, your project is looking good and on it's way.

Mojo has a point too…keep it safe - If you don't have guard or riving knife, you can also use some wood shims at the out side of the blade to keep the wood apart…it is pressure (pinching) on the blade that causes kick back.

Beautiful choice of wood also…the grain is beautiful.


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Great progress thus far Charles. Can't wait for the next blog.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


*Charles*?

Where DID your BORK go ??


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Nice job. Keep up the good work


----------



## jamsie (Jul 14, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


I wish I could do that! And I mean the weather! God, your have a fan in your workshop! I have a heater!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Neil it did'nt work!


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Now that looks good, Charles. You are having fun, and I'm really enjoying watching you. 
Bill


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


Greetings CJ,

Now you're cooking with gas….. lol. Stellar job so far on the project…Keep it up.
Can't wait to see the finished product…I've never been one to want to build a chair, and I admire anyone that can. Like the others, I'm following your progress….....good progress so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


I looks like you are on track to produce avgreat piece.

Excellent post with great pictures.

thanks!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Milling stock today!*
> 
> I start milling the stock today and glueing up the legs! The pictures speak for themselves!
> 
> ...


I think this is my favorite part of any project. Discovering the beautiful grain and patterning hidden just under the surface is fun. The prospect of what may result is always exciting.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Cutting the mortises!*

I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


CJ,

Lookin' Good!

I think it is probably easier on your mortiser to use a smaller bit/chisel combination and make more passes.

Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


Maybe but its hard to get good wide mortises with a smaller bit/chisel combination.


----------



## heller (Jul 23, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


Even with the smaller chisel there looking good.


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


go man go


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


I had to do the same thing, for my night stands, *Charles*-two passes @ 3/8" each.

Actually, I think yours came out really nicely !

Did you remember to leave them a 16th inch, or so, too deep … to leave some space for glue ?

Nice job !


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


Nice work!! Remember, it is what it looks like when you're done that's important.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


well done , charles .
now you are into the build .

looks good !


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


Yes I did Neil!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


beats a hammer and chisel… lookin good


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


Yes it does!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


Good start Charles this should turn out great.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


Good start B. Have you cut any Tennons yet? How do they fit? What type of glue are you going to use?
Looking good.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


I started on the tenons today, I am using yellow wood glue.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


Reading up- Beats my mortices, I have to use the drill press and hand chisel everything out!!!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Cutting the mortises!*
> 
> I made some progress on the mortises but I hit a few road blocks, I been trying to cut a 3/4'' mortise with 3/8'' mortise chisel, I did it in two passes.


That will work to, Bob.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Making sawdust!*

I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Making sawdust!*
> 
> I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


Fun isn't it…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Making sawdust!*
> 
> I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


Don't you just hate the waste associated with woodworking? Sees like about half of every board ends up this way.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Making sawdust!*
> 
> I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


Yes it does Lew.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Making sawdust!*
> 
> I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


I heard on CNN Weather about a dust storm in and around Ala. and now I know it was only Charles working in the shop…lol….look like plenty of progress, enjoy …BC


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Making sawdust!*
> 
> I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


charles ,

this looks like and honest assessment ,

of your progress on your chair .

keep at it ,

i never built one ,
so i want to see how it is done .

thanks .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Making sawdust!*
> 
> I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


Go for it Chares


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Making sawdust!*
> 
> I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


that is sooooooome dust…keep having fun…


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Making sawdust!*
> 
> I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


That is a respectable size bag of saw dust Charles.
You go man !


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Making sawdust!*
> 
> I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


Hey Charles….is that a bicycle powered dust collector in the photo? Don't throw that sawdust away, you might get a hamster!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Making sawdust!*
> 
> I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


Now thats impressive. Looks like mine after a day at the planer. I am glad that I have places to use this….it makes great nesting material for the chickens….good base for garden pathways (especially walnut - which contains a natural herbicide)....My neighbor is constantly begging for some for her horse stalls….which I am more than glad to provide as available….one thing I have never had to do is to throw it in the wastecans….so at least this portion of my wood investment gets some practical use (maybe better then the finished item sometimes..lol).

Oh…and make sure you turn the filter cleaner handles a bit….my first fill on my DC - I did not pay attention there…and ended up having to remove the cannister and clean it out manually…what a paid that was.

Keep up the good work….I'm looking forward to viewing the finished product.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Making sawdust!*
> 
> I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


Great progress, *Charles* !

Thanks for the updates


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Making sawdust!*
> 
> I am still making sawdust! I will be cutting the tenons next.


I am going to put this sawdust in the garden.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Started on the tenons!*

I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Those are some healthy looking tennons Charles! Curious as to why you didn't joint your material before machining the tennons?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


I do joint the tenons, its just way it looks. I am going sand or hand plane it.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Charles….I.m assuming you used your mortiser to cut the mortises? You said in a previous post that you used a 3/8" chisel. How deep were the mortises? How did you mortiser handle the oak? Thinking of getting one….tired of setting up the drill press to cut mortises.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Your moving ahead. I have the same stacked dado. It is a real improvement over what I had. That Southern Red Oak is pretty hard wood, isn't it.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Those tenons are looking good Charles.
I like that dado stack too.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Making good progress. Thanks for taking us along….. Congrats on the dado set….


----------



## GregP (Jul 10, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Nice looking tenons and nice score on the dado set.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Yes it is. The mortiser handle the oak real well you just need to take it slow on oak because its so hard.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Looking good Charles!! Just wait until I get going this Fall!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Nice!!

CJ, does you stacked dado set have a special chipper to set dimensions for plywood?

Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Yes it does.


----------



## Kalijah (Apr 1, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


is it me or is your dado blade on backwards? Also the burning on your tenons looks like it might be.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


I need to check into that.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Greetings Charles,

The Morris chair parts are coming right along. You're making good progress. Your mom will be proud to get her new chair….stellar job…....
I think kalijah is right…...it does look like your dado blades are on backwards..you need to turn them around.
That could and will be very dangerous….don't want to see you get hurt…..be careful…......


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Nice catch guys…...it does look like the dado set is on backwards! Charles, if you liked the dado set when it was on backwards you'll absolutely love it when it is on correctly! Be safe buddy.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


I took the dado blade off today to install it right.


----------



## lorinda (Jun 21, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Keep posting your progress - Morris chairs are awesome. Will you be using leather cushions?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


I may use leather I am not sure yet.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


I don't even know what a dado blade is, but you guys are so observant and so helpful and kind in directing Charles to change his blades around! That was really terrific of you all to help like that!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Started on the tenons!*
> 
> I made some more progress on the morris chair today, I started work on the tenons. I am using a dado blade! I also got a tool gloat in the progress, I got a 6'' Oshlun dado for $58.99 from Amazon.com.


Rivergirl, I end up selling that dumb dado blade I could never figure how to installl it. I am going to try the Freud 6'' Dado.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Glue up time!*

The chair is coming alone real good!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


well done charles ,

i'm glad you are getting to use your tools 
and making something that will last a lifetime .

your grand kids will be siting in this someday !


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Wow…that is coming along very nicely…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


That is a lot of mortise and tenon joints!! Looking good Charles!!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Man O Man Charles, you are a "Master Mortiser" !
That chair is really starting to take shape.
That is sure going to be nice sitting in!
I like the way you are documenting your build so we can follow along.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Greetings Charles,

Stellar job on the chair and mortise and tenons…it takes a while to cut all them suckers.

Just a reminder…..be sure and clean up all the glue at the joints…it will show up badly when/ if you stain.

But I figured you knew that already…........ I like following along on your chair build….. coming along nicely..


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Charles don't forget the ottoman you'll need to have those dog off the floor when your enjoying your new chair. So far so good it coming along nicely…BC


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Great progress, CJ! That mortise machine is really paying off!

Glad to see I'm not the only one who uses my table saw for a flat reference surface.

Lew


----------



## EzJack (Sep 20, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Good job Charles. You're becoming a real woodpecker.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Yes I love my mortiser, Its coming in handy.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Great work. I'm really enjoying this series.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


this is really movin!!! are you doing two chairs at once…or one at a time???


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


I am doing one at a time.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Wow Charles I'm so impressed great job.


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Great progress Charles. I'm enjoying this build you're sharing with us.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Great progress Charles, lookin' real good.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Looks good. You are doing a really good job, Charles.
Bill


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


looking great


----------



## jamsie (Jul 14, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


I'm enjoying the series!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Nice build Charles, this is going to be one solid chair! Thanks for the pictures along the way.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Glue up time!*
> 
> The chair is coming alone real good!


Wow. VERY cool. You've got a LOT of work into this first chair, and it's looking great !!!

Keep the blogs coming. It's great fun to watch you build this


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Morris chair tool gloat!*

I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


Smart move.

That thing's a monster


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


Awesome! These are great tools - something that is needed in every shop. Be careful - as you said, sharp!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


just give the drill enough room to cut ,
and the chisel to 'bend' the corners into the cutters .
don't 'stuff' it , take it slow .

good move !


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


what mortiser will that go into?

Edit: never mind I looked into it myself: Thanks for the tip…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


Nice looking chisel. It's a lot of wood so take it slow live Patron states.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


I can see a lot of very sharp clean mortises being cut with that.. just take it slow and easy… have fun… be safe.


----------



## BroDave (Dec 16, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


Congrats on the new toy. I have a 3/4, named her "Big Mama"

Now do yourself a big favor and sharpen her down to at least 2000 grit, you will see why on the first cut.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


Now that's a mortising chisel!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


It is kind of big.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


i have one that is 1" ,
i've only used it once ,
to attach legs into a table bottom .
but i have a floor model mortiser ,
not a bench top .


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


Ok, I dont need a one chisel.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


Like Dave said take it easy…


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


Nice!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair tool gloat!*
> 
> I order me a Amana Timberline 3/4' 5/8 shank mortise chisel from holbern.com I got it yesterday it looks like a good chisel and its sharp right out the box. No 3/4'' mortises in two passes now!


With a chisel *that* big, you should attach a *seat* to the handle of your mortiser to get enough pressure! **


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Morris chair update!*

I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


Now it is looking like a chair and a mighty fine example of the style…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


looks real good , charles .

this is the easiest chair i ever watched someone build .

when can we sit down , LOL ?

really proud for you ,
good to see you using all your skills
and tools .


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


I'd get going on the pads, you will need them soon. That will be a fine chair.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


Looking good, Charles!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


Greetings Charles,

Looks like you are making some really good progress on the chair…...all good things come to those that wait..
I figure your Mom is getting close to wanting to sit in it…...your woodworking skills are showing now…...
Be thinking about the next project while you work on this one…..give your mind something to think about….
Looks like it won't be long till we see a finish going on…...Are you gonna put a light stain on, or just poly?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


I am thinking about a stain and poly!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


Man, this is really coming along great, CJ!

Lew


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


WOO-HOO !!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


It has been fun following this project and your personal growth as a woodworker. Keep up the good work!


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


way to go cj - looking good!


----------



## GregP (Jul 10, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


That looks terrific.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


Hey Hey Charles has a chair! You have to post a picture with you sitting in it.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


Lookin good


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


Man that is reall coming along.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


That is going to be one super comfortable chair Charles !


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


Nice work on the chair Charles. I am sorry I haven't posted a comment earlier but have been following your blog very closely. Each morning I start out with a cup of coffee and say to myself "Hey, I wonder if Charles finished that chair yet…" 

Your progress is well documented and photographed Charles. Congrats on your fine work so far!

David


----------



## GregP (Jul 10, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


When do we get our next update, CJ? I'm excited to see this chair come together! looks comfy.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


Maybe tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


That's coming along real nice Charles. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


Nearing completion!
Looking good


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris chair update!*
> 
> I am seeing the light at the end of tunnel. I glue up and plane the back to fit, and Install the chair arms.


looking good…have been busy but just caught up! great!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Morris Chair is close to finishing!*

The morris chair is close to be being finish.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


nice


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


Sweet, CJ!

How is that Dewalt sander to use?

Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


It does a good job.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


looks good.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


Looking good Charles! Have you decided on a stain?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


A Classic Oak stain.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


Greetings Charles,

The chair is looking real good….Looks like you about got her ready for the stain and finish….then next the cushions…...
Won't be long until your Mom will be sitting pretty…...I know she'll be very proud of it, cause her son made it….... Mothers are just that way…...... stellar job….


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


Charles, 
This is really looking good. Thanks for the blog…really nice to watch it all come together so nicely. 
Bill


----------



## kerflesss (Mar 7, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


Looking good CJ !!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


I was in the shop thinking I needed to check in on your progress.

Looking good!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


That is a fine looking chair!!


----------



## DenverDave (Aug 6, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


Looking good! Will you make a spring cushion for it or foam?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


I am going to go with foam.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


Sweet. That is so cool.

Good job,
Steve


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


nice - have you considered fuming the oak instead of stain?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


I dont know how to do the fuming.


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


do you get fine wood working mag? In the past year they have shown ways to do it without elaborate gear and special ammonia - check your library for back issues - maybe someone here knows which issue it was in. -a quick search says they did an article in issue #126 but I thought they did something this year too - here is an alternative to fuming: http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesPDF.aspx?id=31287

I will look tonight to see if I still have the issue i was thinking of - if you would like it…

looks like it was issue #205 - it's true - I do have CRS - Can't remember $hit - not really fummed:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesArticle.aspx?id=32488


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


Ok.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


Looking good!


----------



## GregP (Jul 10, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair is close to finishing!*
> 
> The morris chair is close to be being finish.


Looking good.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Got the chair stain!*

I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.




























Got a few questions, why dont oak stain evenly.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


CJ,
Sometimes depending on how the red oak was cut (flat, rift quarter) it will take stain a little differently.

Also, I have noticed that red oak is very difficult to remove any glue squeeze out. The deep grain and pores really hold onto the glue. If you use a wet rag to remove glue, it will dilute it and then it gets sucked down into the pores/grain. I usually let the squeeze out alone for about 15-20 minutes and then use a sharp knife or chisel to lift it off. This way it doesn't get smear into the grain.

Don't know if this helps.

Lew


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


Now it is all coming together.. nicely done…


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


You're doing really well. As you continue to work with red oak you'll really get to like it for its other features especially routing edges and the flexibility if you ever make some slats for a different type of chair. It's my favorite wood.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


One thing instrument makers (violin family) do is we put a thin layer of clear liquin over the wood first, then we apply stains and polish. I realize that this is counter intuitive to what everyone is doing, but this technique does two things.

1. It keeps the porous wood FROM soaking in all the color. If you've seen wood that seems to 'bleed' color? It looks 'muddy' to me. This stops it from doing that.

2. Because of layering, it allows the depth of the wood to come through. If you've ever studied the back of a violin you see all the flame and it appears deep? Yes, it is quarter sawn which does lend itself to the flashy grain appearance, but it wouldn't look like that using the stain-on-wood technique. Violins are traditionally constructed of Acer pseudoplatanus maple. The beauty of the wood is what folks cherish.

So, by sealing the wood, then evenly applying thin translucent layers over that, depth is achieved.

I liken it to the jet-black paint job on a car - you know, the one you can shave in? It's a mirror finish.

I'm sure the technique can be adapted to oak. FWIW


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


Charles, 
If you don't mind a suggestion….sand down the stained areas. Get some oak grain filler. Use it as directed. When dry, sand it smooth. Stain. When dry, apply tour finish. Do not be dishearted. You are doing a really bang up job on this chair. 
Bill


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


CJ, you are making excellent progress. Thats going to be a really nice looking and comfortable chair when its finished. Great job!


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


Great looking chair. that's coming out great.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


When glueing up your projects, have a small bucket of warm water and a clean rag in it. Ring out the rag and wipe all your joints when clamping. Keep water clean and change often. I never have had any problem with oak. You need to lightly sand where water was used as it raises the grain. Your chair is coming along nicely. It looks like it is very well built.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


Hey Charles,
Your project is really moving along! I think these guys have nailed you question on staining. Careful with the glue and keep a bowl and sponge handy. It saves a lot of sanding.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


This is coming along rather nicely Charles.

I noticed in the last pic it appears you are using the Minwax Polyshades. I myself have had very little luck with the product. I use their regular water and oil based stains frequently on red oak at work with great results. I stay away from the polyshades though. As Jarrod suggested, don't use too fine of a grit when sanding. I go to 220 *max* on some projects.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


Ok, I may redo the finish.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


Hey, *Charles*:

I'M learning a LOT from all the comments on your project. Really glad you've been posting, all along !

Looks great ! Thanks for keeping the blog coming !


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got the chair stain!*
> 
> I got the morris chair stain in the last few days. The pictures dont do it any justice.
> 
> ...


Looks great, one thing I learned about oak the hard way is when you wipe off the glue with a wet rag and let it dry, the areas that got wet will get black spots that look a lot like mold, it will take a lot of sanding to get rid of it, so don't get it too wet, the best thing is to do what lew said and let it sit for a while then use a knife or chisel to lift off the dried glue. this has happened to me the last few times i have used oak, not sure what it is. Chair looks really good.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*refinish mom morris chair!*

I picked up the items I need to refinish mom chair today! I love going to my local neighood hardware store they know me and give me good services all that whats in the picture cost $23


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *refinish mom morris chair!*
> 
> I picked up the items I need to refinish mom chair today! I love going to my local neighood hardware store they know me and give me good services all that whats in the picture cost $23


good luck and remember to wear a mask and work in a well ventilated area. I'm looking forward to the update.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *refinish mom morris chair!*
> 
> I picked up the items I need to refinish mom chair today! I love going to my local neighood hardware store they know me and give me good services all that whats in the picture cost $23


Great Score, CJ!

It's nice to have friends in the hardware business.

Lew


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *refinish mom morris chair!*
> 
> I picked up the items I need to refinish mom chair today! I love going to my local neighood hardware store they know me and give me good services all that whats in the picture cost $23


Hey Charles, do you have a card scraper? It may come in handy for this refinish job, like the glue squeeze out in the hard to reach corners.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *refinish mom morris chair!*
> 
> I picked up the items I need to refinish mom chair today! I love going to my local neighood hardware store they know me and give me good services all that whats in the picture cost $23


I have one but its not sharp.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *refinish mom morris chair!*
> 
> I picked up the items I need to refinish mom chair today! I love going to my local neighood hardware store they know me and give me good services all that whats in the picture cost $23


good to see you are moving along here , charles .

the chair is coming nicely .

is this a darker stain this time ,
or just a better stain ?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *refinish mom morris chair!*
> 
> I picked up the items I need to refinish mom chair today! I love going to my local neighood hardware store they know me and give me good services all that whats in the picture cost $23


Darker and better stain. Going with Cabot Golden Stain.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *refinish mom morris chair!*
> 
> I picked up the items I need to refinish mom chair today! I love going to my local neighood hardware store they know me and give me good services all that whats in the picture cost $23


looks like you have some work…i would love to see how the stain stripper works…how hard it is…and how long it takes…

In your last update the 2nd picture looks really nice along the top--I am assuming to keep it all the same color you will strip it all…

Good luck…


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *refinish mom morris chair!*
> 
> I picked up the items I need to refinish mom chair today! I love going to my local neighood hardware store they know me and give me good services all that whats in the picture cost $23


Hey Charile,
Is that stain for exterior use or for funiture? I need to find some unusual colors for funiture stain. I wonder if Cabot might be able to mix it? Good luck.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *refinish mom morris chair!*
> 
> I picked up the items I need to refinish mom chair today! I love going to my local neighood hardware store they know me and give me good services all that whats in the picture cost $23


Its for interior use. I am not sure it wont hurt to try it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*That stripper works wonders!*

That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *That stripper works wonders!*
> 
> That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


Yes you do… ;0)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *That stripper works wonders!*
> 
> That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


got to start somewhere .

i never seen that brand before ,

do you wash it after wards ?

and then sand again ?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *That stripper works wonders!*
> 
> That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


Yes I did.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *That stripper works wonders!*
> 
> That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *That stripper works wonders!*
> 
> That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


Wow ! The wood's back


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *That stripper works wonders!*
> 
> That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


I don't get it. Is this the chair you just stained, or is it another one?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *That stripper works wonders!*
> 
> That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


Same one! The stain did not came out well so I got to do redo the chair.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *That stripper works wonders!*
> 
> That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


wow…that is amazing…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *That stripper works wonders!*
> 
> That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


Yes it is.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *That stripper works wonders!*
> 
> That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


What kind of stain did you use that gave you the poor results?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *That stripper works wonders!*
> 
> That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


Minwax Polyshade, thats the worst finish I have ever use.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *That stripper works wonders!*
> 
> That stripper works wonders, but I got lot more work to do.


I agree- Minwax polyshades suck. I had to strip it off once and that was a bear. Never again.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Morris Chair refinishing update*

I got the chair almost ready for refinishing, I just need to sand with 180 grit paper. I hate to put more stain, on the chair since I strip the old stuff.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair refinishing update*
> 
> I got the chair almost ready for refinishing, I just need to sand with 180 grit paper. I hate to put more stain, on the chair since I strip the old stuff.


CJ,

That stain stripper worked really great!. I have never tried it but will, now!

Thanks,

Lew


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair refinishing update*
> 
> I got the chair almost ready for refinishing, I just need to sand with 180 grit paper. I hate to put more stain, on the chair since I strip the old stuff.


it looks allot better , charles .

it doesn't have to be stained ,
if you don't want to .

it can be a 'charles chair'

if that makes you happy .


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair refinishing update*
> 
> I got the chair almost ready for refinishing, I just need to sand with 180 grit paper. I hate to put more stain, on the chair since I strip the old stuff.


Wow, that stripper worked great.

If you don't want to stain it try one of the Watco Danish oil products. It comes in "Natural" and some other colored versions.

If you think that you may want to stain and finish it later *DO NOT* put any wax on it. Just the oil will do until you decide. Be sure to let the oil dry long enough and then it can still be successfully stained and finished.

You still have options at this point.

You certainly have learned a lot on this project, good to see you grow in your skills.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair refinishing update*
> 
> I got the chair almost ready for refinishing, I just need to sand with 180 grit paper. I hate to put more stain, on the chair since I strip the old stuff.


That's a good looking chiar charles. You have done a fine job on it.

I have used the Danish oil that Patron and Todd mentioned and gotten very good results. It leaves a top coat that shines. The oil brings out the beauty of the wood and the Walnut that I have used is a nice medium brown.

Your chair will look good with what ever you put on it.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair refinishing update*
> 
> I got the chair almost ready for refinishing, I just need to sand with 180 grit paper. I hate to put more stain, on the chair since I strip the old stuff.


Looks good Charles, great job!

Get a couple pieces of wood left over from building the chair, sand them as you are sanding the chair, stain and finish the scrap pieces before the chair to make sure you like the finish.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair refinishing update*
> 
> I got the chair almost ready for refinishing, I just need to sand with 180 grit paper. I hate to put more stain, on the chair since I strip the old stuff.


I agree with Patron. You can keep it natural. Use the Minwax natural or even the Danish light oil. It'll color age by itself over the years…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair refinishing update*
> 
> I got the chair almost ready for refinishing, I just need to sand with 180 grit paper. I hate to put more stain, on the chair since I strip the old stuff.


that stripped is amazing…was it noxious (fumes/smell wise?


> )


? I like the idea of some danish oil…

good luck with the decisions…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair refinishing update*
> 
> I got the chair almost ready for refinishing, I just need to sand with 180 grit paper. I hate to put more stain, on the chair since I strip the old stuff.


Can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Morris Chair refinishing update*
> 
> I got the chair almost ready for refinishing, I just need to sand with 180 grit paper. I hate to put more stain, on the chair since I strip the old stuff.


I stained the chair got some pictures coming later.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Got good results with the stain!*

I got good results with the stain today!


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Results? Did you do anything different than the last time?

Looks really pretty in the natural sunlight…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Yes I did, I use just plan cabot oil base golden oak stain, not a polyshade.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


looking good , charles .

now the finish ,
some cushions ,
and a well deserved rest .

unless momma beats you to it , LOL !


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Looking good!! What color are your cushions gonna be?


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


I just re read your series on the chair.

I've used BIX remover before. Nasty stuff even outdoors if you get downwind of it, but it works!

That's a whole lot of work to stain a chair!! But it really does look great!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Dont know yet, Matt.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Well done Charles, now it time to enjoy the fruits of your labor. Nice to see you tackled the staining situation with flying colors, great work my friend…BC


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


lookin good!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Good results indeed Charles. Your effort was well worth it!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Nice, CJ

Golden Oak, on red oak, is my wife's favorite!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Looks good.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Way to go Charles!
Billl


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Great job Charles, I've never tried one of those chairs, I'll know who to call if I do decide to make one for advice. Very well done. Your Momma's gonna love this! God Bless, mike


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Looks much better. It is a relief to see all your hard work is paying off so well.

Have enjoyed following you on this one, especially with the extra drama)


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Hey Charles, looking GREAT! nice re-do on the staining.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Stain Job looks good. I've been using general finish gel stains lately,
they also give a nice color.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


very cool…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Got good results with the stain!*
> 
> I got good results with the stain today!


Hey Charles looking sweet.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*

I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


Nice looking mortiser. Practice makes perfect but don't practice cutting your fingers. Not good… ;0)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


goes to show , charles ,

'you can't keep a good man down' !

you are having way fun , dude .

good to see .


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


nice charles! those tenons look fantastic, and so do these mortises (from the little we can see)


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


Charles, where did you get the work piece hold downs on the motise machine? I want some of those!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


They came with mortiser,Matt.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


great looking joints. my dream chisel would come from japan


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


Very cool, *Charles*.

I'm still having a ton of fun, watching your progress updates.

I've said this before: so far … there's at least a blood spot or two on everything I've built


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


Go Charles-Go! Looking forward to another chair.

God Bless
tom


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


Charles Jackson III is not a future Cabinet Maker… He *is *a Cabinet Maker.. for sure…


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


Degoose has got that right, you are a great cabinet maker. You can tell by the great mortise and tenons you're making, and the furniture you've already made. Go get em Charles, nothing can stop you, not even a little blood loss. LOL. I know after losing the end of a finger last Christmas. LOL. mike


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


Hey Charles,
What brand is your mortiser? I picked one up used the other day. Used but never taken out of the box. It is a Grizzly. I don't know how good it will be but time will tell.

I am with Matt. I like the hold downs on your machine. If we know the brand perhaps I can get them for my machine.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


Looking Good, Hope your finger is alright


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


Those are Steel City.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


Great mortiser, CJ!

You must have really gotten a load of Red Oak!

Lew


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


Hey Matt and Roz,

I'm pretty sure that Rockler sells those…. I bought the add-on table, fence, and rollers( I think that's what you are calling the holddowns) for my Delta mortiser, but they'll work on any machine…. Just check with them to be sure…..I think it was about $50 for it all, but, I think you can just buy the rollers, but I could be wrong .
One thing….they sure work good..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


I got a 125 dollars worth, Lew.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Start cutting moritses and tenon for the second morris chair.*
> 
> I been working more mortise and tenons for the last few days, I also cut finger while I was cleaning the tenons with my Japanese Chisels. Ouch that hurt! I did not get any shots of cutting the tenons, I use my tenoning jig.


Nice Mortice Machine….I didn't see this blog before

guess I'll have to back read a little.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*Handcut mortises!*

I try my hand at handcut mortises today, because the side rails wont fit under my benchtop mortiser. I also got a change to use my Footprint 3/4'' chisel.


----------



## traveler (Jul 29, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Handcut mortises!*
> 
> I try my hand at handcut mortises today, because the side rails wont fit under my benchtop mortiser. I also got a change to use my Footprint 3/4'' chisel.


Thanks for the update. I had been wondering how she was coming along.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Handcut mortises!*
> 
> I try my hand at handcut mortises today, because the side rails wont fit under my benchtop mortiser. I also got a change to use my Footprint 3/4'' chisel.


Are you using a Forstner bit on a cordless drill gun ??

When I try that … it just EATS the battery !

It's hard for me to tell, in the pictures. How well were you able to do with staying to your layout lines, and cutting to your intended sizes ???

And you did the drilling freehand ?? Sounds like you've got guts ! 

Good progress, *Charles*. Thanks for keeping the blog up !


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Handcut mortises!*
> 
> I try my hand at handcut mortises today, because the side rails wont fit under my benchtop mortiser. I also got a change to use my Footprint 3/4'' chisel.


I am use a forstner bit in cordless drill, Neil did I use layout line, I am chiseling by eye. I am also drilling freehand.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Handcut mortises!*
> 
> I try my hand at handcut mortises today, because the side rails wont fit under my benchtop mortiser. I also got a change to use my Footprint 3/4'' chisel.


looking good there charles

anyway that works is good
all the different skills
will always come in handy

almost ready to sit down
and take a break


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Handcut mortises!*
> 
> I try my hand at handcut mortises today, because the side rails wont fit under my benchtop mortiser. I also got a change to use my Footprint 3/4'' chisel.


You're coming along!!!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Handcut mortises!*
> 
> I try my hand at handcut mortises today, because the side rails wont fit under my benchtop mortiser. I also got a change to use my Footprint 3/4'' chisel.


That's a lot of hand work Charles. You are coming along well. I think I'd have to do as much as possible on a drill press and table saw. If I did it all free hand it would probably be a mess.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Handcut mortises!*
> 
> I try my hand at handcut mortises today, because the side rails wont fit under my benchtop mortiser. I also got a change to use my Footprint 3/4'' chisel.


Nice mortises, CJ!

Sharp chisels really make the difference.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Handcut mortises!*
> 
> I try my hand at handcut mortises today, because the side rails wont fit under my benchtop mortiser. I also got a change to use my Footprint 3/4'' chisel.


Thanks for the inspiration, I have 16 mortises to cut for the bench I am working on.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Handcut mortises!*
> 
> I try my hand at handcut mortises today, because the side rails wont fit under my benchtop mortiser. I also got a change to use my Footprint 3/4'' chisel.


*Jorge* wrote:

"Am I the only one who sees the mortises are not in line and are not at 90º? I understand praise to give encouragement, but how is this going to help CJ improve and make good furniture?"

If you look at what I wrote to Charles ….

"It's hard for me to tell, in the pictures. How well were you able to do with staying to your layout lines, and cutting to your intended sizes ???"

I was trying to be sure that my interpretation of the pictures was accurate, by asking whether the mortises were coming out the way they should be coming out.

But … if they're not square … I figured he'd find out fairly shortly, and either have a really tough time cutting the tenons to fit, or … will have to enlarge the existing mortises to square them.

But it DID look that way, in the photos, to me.

With MY vision, though, I hesitate to believe my eyes very often ;-)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Handcut mortises!*
> 
> I try my hand at handcut mortises today, because the side rails wont fit under my benchtop mortiser. I also got a change to use my Footprint 3/4'' chisel.


Jorge: the way I looked at it … he was DONE with cutting the mortises. If they truly WERE going to be a bad fit, I figured he'd find out very quickly.

In other words …. I figured … if my eyes were NOT deceiving me … I was too late to help ;-)


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *Handcut mortises!*
> 
> I try my hand at handcut mortises today, because the side rails wont fit under my benchtop mortiser. I also got a change to use my Footprint 3/4'' chisel.


Charles- don't give up! You learn the most from the mistakes you make. I am enjoying watching you make these chairs! I am holding my breath now… can't wait to see the next blog.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

*The second is close to being finish.*

I am just about finish with mom's second morris chair.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The second is close to being finish.*
> 
> I am just about finish with mom's second morris chair.


Looking Good, CJ.

Lew


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The second is close to being finish.*
> 
> I am just about finish with mom's second morris chair.


Yes, awesome chair!!!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The second is close to being finish.*
> 
> I am just about finish with mom's second morris chair.


looking super nice…are you enjoying the build on this second chair more than the first?


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The second is close to being finish.*
> 
> I am just about finish with mom's second morris chair.


Looks great.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beginningwoodworker said:


> *The second is close to being finish.*
> 
> I am just about finish with mom's second morris chair.


Yes I am!


----------

